# Going to see some hedges today!!!



## Angela77 (Dec 2, 2011)

Im so excited I can hardly sit here and type this. Hubby is taking me to look at some hedgies and if I want 1 I can have 1. I have been in contact with a breeder the last couple of days and I have a pic of the 1 I want, but she has 3 more that will be ready in a few days. So not sure if ill be getting one of the older ones or a younger one. I have been doing a ton of research and read a book that LarryT gave me a link to, I feel comfortable enough to get one but, I know I'm still going to be doing research. If I can figure out how to post pics ill definitely get some pics of him/her for you all to see! Thanks for reading my long post.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

congrats and can't wait for some photos!


----------



## Angela77 (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh for heaven sake I meant hedgies stupid auto correct!!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Gotta love that auto correct :lol: 

It's great that you read LizardGirl's book. It's really helpful and informative. If you do decide to get one I definitely recommend getting the cage, heat set up, food, toys, hide outs, etc bought before you bring them home. That'll give you time to make sure everything is just perfect for the hog.  And, as always, we require at least 10 pictures a week to be posted... :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm so jealous, but in a nice I'm excited for you kind of way  Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Angela77 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you, I have had everything ready for awhile now. LOL Just wanted to learn a ton more than what I already knew. The breeder I went to was amazing, I actually made a new friend meeting and visiting with her. We visited for over 2 hrs. She gave me great pointers on my meal worm farm I have too.


----------

